# [Umfrage] Anschaffung zusätzlicher Eingabegeräte für Star Citizen



## lol2k (1. Dezember 2013)

*[Umfrage] Anschaffung zusätzlicher Eingabegeräte für Star Citizen*

Moin!

Die technische (Weiter-)Entwicklung der PC-Hardware ist nach Jahren des  Stillstands wieder einmal sehr spannend. Zukünftige Geräte wie Oculus  Rift sollen die Immersion im Gaming-Bereich in völlig neue Dimensionen  führen. "_Virtual-_" und "_Augmented Reality_" sind längst  nicht mehr reine Konzeptzeichnungen oder abenteuerliche Prototypen,  sondern nehmen derart konkrete Formen an, dass diese sogar in weniger  Jahren von vielen (aktuell 140) PC-Spielen unterstützt werden.

Ausgehend von diesem Artikel bei IGN  würde mich mal interessieren, ob ihr euch vorstellen könntet für Star  Citizen Geräte wie Virtual Reality Headsets, Joysticks oder Footboards anzuschaffen, um das Spielerlebnis weiter zu steigern!


----------



## Schmidde (1. Dezember 2013)

Joystick hab ich schon (Thrustmaster HOTAS Warthog  ), Footboard brauch ich, zumindest für SC, nicht. Ich sitz ja schließlich die meiste Zeit im Cockpit.

Eine VR Brille würde noch in Frage kommen, hab so n Ding aber leider noch nie getestet.


----------



## IceyJones (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Anschaffung zusätzlicher Eingabegeräte für Star Citizen*

x-mas kommt das HOTAS. vermutlich ein x-65f. bin gespannt auf das force sensing, da man hier den bis dato einzigen nachteil von joysticks (die langen wege) vermeidet und ähnlich schnell reagieren können wird, wie ein maus-kid...

fest geplant ist auch eine oculus rift. diese brille in verbindung mit der genialen grafik und das somit starke mittendrin gefühl ist mir wichtiger als evtl. nachteile die ich mir evtl. damit einhandle......ich will IM spiel sein. davon habe ich geträumt, seit ich das erste mal WC1 installiert habe.....


----------



## z4x (1. Dezember 2013)

Oculus Rift definitiv und evtl. einen "joystick" soweit ich weiß entwickeln die von sc ja spga einen, bzw. Soll es von denen einen geben... Das Spiel soll ja ganz für oculus Rift ausgelegt sein...


----------



## keinnick (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Anschaffung zusätzlicher Eingabegeräte für Star Citizen*

Was ist denn mit "Footboard" gemeint?


----------



## z4x (1. Dezember 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit "Footboard" gemeint?



Ich denk mal einfach sowas wie ein Gaspedal und bremse bei rennspielen nur halt für sc


----------



## Jor-El (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Anschaffung zusätzlicher Eingabegeräte für Star Citizen*

Footboard sind einfach nur Tasten für die Füße...Vid
Ich würde ja eher zu konventionellen Rudder Pedalen tendieren für das Gieren und Schubumkehr im Raum und Radbremse am Boden.


----------



## XT1024 (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Anschaffung zusätzlicher Eingabegeräte für Star Citizen*

Mal sehen wie die Steuerung wird aber grundsätzlich bin ich für:


> _Diese technischen Spielereien braucht doch kein Mensch!_


Joystick und co. mag ja noch sein aber so VR-Zeug brauch _ich_ nicht.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Anschaffung zusätzlicher Eingabegeräte für Star Citizen*

Wer braucht von euch eigentlich einen Joystick-Test? Wir überlegen uns so was gerade.


----------



## IceyJones (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Anschaffung zusätzlicher Eingabegeräte für Star Citizen*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wer braucht von euch eigentlich einen Joystick-Test? Wir überlegen uns so was gerade.


 
ich! ganz klar! 

und ihr habt es gut....einfach mal einen test anberaumen und schon habt ihr das nötige Equipment  *neid*

vergesst den x-65f aber nicht! der ist wg. des force-sensing sehr interessant.....keine wege mehr!


----------



## lol2k (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Anschaffung zusätzlicher Eingabegeräte für Star Citizen*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wer braucht von euch eigentlich einen Joystick-Test? Wir überlegen uns so was gerade.


 
[x]


----------



## wastel (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Anschaffung zusätzlicher Eingabegeräte für Star Citizen*

Hallo PCGH_Thilo,

die Frage ist welche art von Sticks ihr testen wollt. 
Da gibst ja doch sehr grosse Unterschiede. Wenn dann würd ich auf Flight-Sim Sticks gehen. D.h. HOTAS Systeme. Damit Habt Ihr die Auswahl schon gut
eingeschränkt und keiner kann maulen warum Ihr X und Y nicht getestet habt.

Könnt Ihr ja in Verbindung mit WarThunder und WoWP aufziehen. Wobei leider die Action ids dort ja ihre Flugzeuge mit der Maus steuern... 

Wastel


----------



## Jor-El (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Anschaffung zusätzlicher Eingabegeräte für Star Citizen*

Naja, die Auswahl an Joysticks ist ja sehr überschauber. Saitek bietet zwei an, Logitech einen und Thrustmaster fünf. Gibt es sonst noch namenhafte Hersteller?

Edit: Ok, Mad Catz einen, Speedlink drei.


----------



## SCNR-Stardust (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Anschaffung zusätzlicher Eingabegeräte für Star Citizen*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wer braucht von euch eigentlich einen Joystick-Test? Wir überlegen uns so was gerade.


 
Das mit dem Test ist eine gute Idee. Ich habe zwar noch alte Force Feedback Joysticks die funktionieren aber gegen was neues bin ich auch nicht abgeneigt.


----------



## Ich 15 (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Anschaffung zusätzlicher Eingabegeräte für Star Citizen*

keine
Einen Joystick habe ich schon lange


PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wer braucht von euch eigentlich einen Joystick-Test? Wir überlegen uns so was gerade.


 
gerne, dann aber nicht nur auf Star Citizen bezogen sondern auch für Flugsimulationen und kein billiger 15€ Schund


----------



## Stargazer (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Anschaffung zusätzlicher Eingabegeräte für Star Citizen*

Ich habe bei diesen technischen Spielereien nur immer die Praxis im Hinterkopf....

Joystick? Damit der auf den Schreibtisch passt, müsste ich Maus oder Tastatur herunternehmen...
VR-Brille? Klappt das denn zusammen mit meinen guten, großen Hifi-Kopfhörern?
Footboard? Sowas (vermutlich) teures nur für ein einziges Spiel kaufen?

Versteht mich nicht falsch: Ich finde es super, dass solche Spielereien in Star Citizen eingebaut werden. Die Weiterentwicklung der Computerspiele ist auch für mich sehr interessant. Ich persönlich würde aber am liebsten mit Maus, Tastatur, Monitor und Kopfhörer spielen und wünsche mir ZUSÄTZLICH zu diesen Techniken eine hervorragend umgesetzte klassische PC-Steuerung wie bei Freelancer.


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Anschaffung zusätzlicher Eingabegeräte für Star Citizen*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wer braucht von euch eigentlich einen Joystick-Test? Wir überlegen uns so was gerade.



[x] Das wäre definitiv eine gute Idee 

 Möglicherweise - weil viele "alte" Kämpfer noch Teile von früher haben - auch unter dem Fokus was taugen die älteren Modelle noch, verglichen mit den aktuellen Teilen


----------



## spw (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Anschaffung zusätzlicher Eingabegeräte für Star Citizen*

hmm soll ich jetzt den x52 pro oder den MS FFB PRO 2 stick nehmen(gebraucht und 1a um die 300 euro gehandelt) mit x52 (non pro) throttle (den non pro x52 stick habe ich zerfetzt aus frust über die miese feder-halbkugel lösungXD) ?

natürlich sind meine CH pro pedals (importiert aus USA dank eines rottenfliegers aus NY)und Track Ir 5 auch dabei.

das g25 könnte ich vielleicht auch einbringen,ne? spass.

naja vielleicht 2015 oculus rift oä dazu .

so eine Peripherie hat jeder alte simulations Veteran zuhause !!

Ich hatte ALLE track ir von 1 - 5 und jedes war um welten besser als sein Vorgänger.Heutzutage kann man zb im Cockpit um die strebe herum gucken mit tir5 .

Sehr hilfreich in flusims ohne kindericons ! Rise of flight ,il2 ,il2 Clod,DCS a10,etc etc 

garniert mit dem 460 euro Headset mit JG52 Schriftzug XDDDD ja ich war mal n spinner  aber heutzutage gibt's nur mehr war thunder,world of warplanes und ähnliche vorschulübungen ..PFUI DEIBEL

naja bald kommt " IL2 battle for Stalingrad "von den rise of flight machern. 

Laut meinem Kumpel,welcher beruflich a320 in Arabien bzw Yak als Hobby fliegt,sehr nahe dran am echten fliegen(er hat vorab die digital deluxe Version erworben).

Gegen den seine cougar,warthog etc sticksammlung stinke ich als kunststofftechniker im vergleich armer schlucker gewaltig ab.

Dennoch fliegen wir (ca 10 leute)seit über 10 jahren im netz zusammen rum und knallen mit vorliebe spitfire noob Ufos aus den wolken.

So nun genug dick aufgetragen.

Den "big fat black Mamba stick" hätte ich trotzdem noch gerne  und ein authentisches flugmodel und nicht nur "pöse drecksnazies" in fliegenden Ziegelsteinen gegen "ach so liebe engel" in den coolen musteeengs.

 Zu den "alten" sticks von füher....mein uralter MS ffb pro 2  stick ist immer noch um Galaxien besser als jeder x52 pro,cougar etc. das FFB und die Ergonomie sind unerreicht und die Motoren halten EWIG.Deshalb hat man ihn wahrscheinlich eingestellt....den MS ffb pro 1 kann ich wegen gameport nicht mehr mit ffb nutzen aber das gerät ist ebenfalls neuwertig nach zig jahren!


----------



## IceyJones (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Anschaffung zusätzlicher Eingabegeräte für Star Citizen*



> Joystick? Damit der auf den Schreibtisch passt, müsste ich Maus oder Tastatur herunternehmen...
> VR-Brille? Klappt das denn zusammen mit meinen guten, großen Hifi-Kopfhörern?
> Footboard? Sowas (vermutlich) teures nur für ein einziges Spiel kaufen?
> 
> Versteht mich nicht falsch: Ich finde es super, dass solche Spielereien in Star Citizen eingebaut werden. Die Weiterentwicklung der Computerspiele ist auch für mich sehr interessant. Ich persönlich würde aber am liebsten mit Maus, Tastatur, Monitor und Kopfhörer spielen und wünsche mir ZUSÄTZLICH zu diesen Techniken eine hervorragend umgesetzte klassische PC-Steuerung wie bei Freelancer.



wer einen joystick für eine sim als "spielerei" bezeichnet, hat so einiges an diesem genre grundsätzlich falsch verstanden

und dann noch das arcade-ballerspiel freelancer als referenz zu nennen, schlägt dem fass den boden aus....

leute....ich kann nicht mehr vor lachen......


----------



## Stargazer (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Anschaffung zusätzlicher Eingabegeräte für Star Citizen*



IceyJones schrieb:


> wer einen joystick für eine sim als "spielerei" bezeichnet, hat so einiges an diesem genre grundsätzlich falsch verstanden
> 
> und dann noch das arcade-ballerspiel freelancer als referenz zu nennen, schlägt dem fass den boden aus....
> 
> leute....ich kann nicht mehr vor lachen......


 
Also ich habe Freespace 1+2 mit Joystick und Freelancer mit Maus/Tastatur gespielt. Letzteres hat mir DEUTLICH besser gefallen in der Steuerung. Ich WILL Star Citizen ja gar nicht als Simulation spielen...


----------



## McRoll (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Anschaffung zusätzlicher Eingabegeräte für Star Citizen*

Tja, sehr viele andere aber schon. Da muss halt ausnahmsweise mal der Casual den Kürzeren ziehen


----------



## lol2k (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Anschaffung zusätzlicher Eingabegeräte für Star Citizen*

Habe heute Abend bei Ebay den guten, alten Microsoft Force Feedback 2 für wenige Taler erstanden - das Dogfight Modul kann kommen! 
Mal sehen wie sich der Stick für den Einstieg so macht. Vielleicht braucht man langfristig noch etwas hochwertigeres - in Richtung Saitek X52 Pro oder den Hotas Warthog. Bin gespannt was bis zum Release noch an Sticks und anderen Spielereien erscheinen wird - und wie die Test dazu ausfallen!


----------



## Flay (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Anschaffung zusätzlicher Eingabegeräte für Star Citizen*

Für mich auf jeden Fall Oculus Rift, selbst wenns außer Star Citizen kein Spiel dafür geben würde 
Außerdem hab ich kürzlich meinen ollen Sidewinder Precision Pro joystick rausgekramt, den ich damals mal für Battlefield 1942 gekauft hatte. Ich fand aber die Steuerung damit im Vergleich zur Maus furchtbar unpräzise, weiss aber nicht, ob das nur Übungssache ist. So ein Hotas-System sieht ja schon schick aus, aber ob man damit auch vernünftig steuern kann ohne Tastatur? ...erstmal abwarten


----------



## lol2k (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Umfrage] Anschaffung zusätzlicher Eingabegeräte für Star Citizen*



Flay schrieb:


> Außerdem hab ich kürzlich meinen ollen Sidewinder Precision Pro joystick rausgekramt, den ich damals mal für Battlefield 1942 gekauft hatte. Ich fand aber die Steuerung damit im Vergleich zur Maus furchtbar unpräzise, weiss aber nicht, ob das nur Übungssache ist.



*Wenn der Gedanke einer Simulation in Star Citizen auch gelebt werden soll, sollte man mit einem Joystick präziser steuern und feuern können als mit Maus und Tastatur - soweit die Theorie.* Allerdings habe ich von der Qualität der einzelnen Sticks auch noch keinen Erfahrungswert vorliegen. Neben der Verarbeitung, den verwendeten Materialien und den zusätzlichen Knöpfen gibt es bestimmt auch noch andere Qualitätsunterschiede. 

Ich hoffe jedenfalls stark, dass Piloten mit einem Joystick auf ihre Kosten kommen!


Edit
Nun haben wir es schwarz auf weiß - keine der Eingabegeräte die unterstützt werden, sollen Vor- oder Nachteile mit sich bringen.

•    *Peripherals / player input devices*. 
_I noticed a lot of people  being concerned that the game is set up like Call of Duty and is just a  WASD FPS keyboard / mouse shooter because they saw a few of the team  members just using their mouse and keyboard during the demo. Star  Citizen is set up to be input agnostic – it supports keyboard, mouse,  gamepad, joystick and HOTAS (and pedals!)  Most of these can operate at  the same time – for instance you can use a HOTAS, mouse and keyboard all  simultaneously. This past week in our 6-8 person internal people were  flying with a selection of all the above – an X65 Pro HOTAS, an X52  HOTAS, MS gamepad, keyboard + mouse, Logitech Extreme 3D joystick. _So  don’t worry we’re not biased to any control scheme! If you want us to  be, well I’m sorry, our goal is tune the game in such a way that no one  input device is the winner_ – it should be about personal preference,  which I think is completely in the spirit of PC gaming that we are  trying to uphold_.

Quelle (Danke an Steinschock für den Hinweis!)


----------



## Caliosthro (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Anschaffung zusätzlicher Eingabegeräte für Star Citizen*

Ich hab am Wochenende mal den Warthog in den Händen gehabt.
Boah ey.

Ist ja gewaltig das Teil.
Da überlege ich schon ob das nicht ein bisschen zu viel ist.
Und ich bin gespannt auf den Ausgang der Gespräche zwischen CIG und Saitek und Konsorten!


----------



## Jor-El (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Anschaffung zusätzlicher Eingabegeräte für Star Citizen*



Flay schrieb:


> Für mich auf jeden Fall Oculus Rift...So ein Hotas-System sieht ja schon schick aus, aber ob man damit auch vernünftig steuern kann ohne Tastatur? ...erstmal abwarten



Oculus Rift und Tastatur mit Maus. Wird schwierig, es sei denn man kann blind schreiben und hat kein Glas in der Nähe seiner Maus stehen.
Wenn OC dann auch Hotas. Macht mMn sonst keinen Sinn.


----------



## IceyJones (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Anschaffung zusätzlicher Eingabegeräte für Star Citizen*

im RSI forum meinte neulich noch ein DEV dass es KEINE SC-gebrandeten eingabegeräte geben würde....


----------



## lol2k (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Anschaffung zusätzlicher Eingabegeräte für Star Citizen*



IceyJones schrieb:


> im RSI forum meinte neulich noch ein DEV dass es KEINE SC-gebrandeten eingabegeräte geben würde....


 
Hast du zufällig noch den Link dazu?



Jor-El schrieb:


> Oculus Rift und Tastatur mit Maus.


 
Da muss ich dir zustimmen - mit Oculus Rift auf dem Kopf wird man  in der Realität zum blinden Huhn. 
Apropos Oculus Rift - erst heute wurde auf der CES 2014 die neue Variante vorgestellt. Sie kann nun mithilfe einer Kamera die Bewegungen des Kopfes miteinbeziehen - im Grunde ist dort "TrackIR" gleich mit drin! 


Und für alle die derzeit nach einem Joystick Ausschau halten:
Der Thrustmaster Warthog Flight Stick ist momentan recht "günstig" zu haben - 182,90€ inklusive Versand.


----------



## Jor-El (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Anschaffung zusätzlicher Eingabegeräte für Star Citizen*



lol2k schrieb:


> Und für alle die derzeit nach einem Joystick Ausschau halten:
> Der Thrustmaster Warthog Flight Stick ist momentan recht "günstig" zu haben - 182,90€ inklusive Versand.


 
Ist aber nur der Stick. Ist dann eher ein HOS System. 



lol2k schrieb:


> Apropos Oculus Rift - erst heute wurde auf der CES 2014 die neue Variante vorgestellt. Sie kann nun mithilfe einer Kamera die Bewegungen des Kopfes miteinbeziehen - im Grunde ist dort "TrackIR" gleich mit drin!



Hmm, das verstehe ich jetzt nicht mehr. Wird das bisherige System durch das Kamera-System ersetzt oder gibt es nur zusätzliche Daten zur genaueren Bestimmung der Position im Raum?
Bisher war doch schon ein Headtracking-System verbaut. Fand es eigentlich deshalb genial, weil man eben nicht ständig die Kamera im Blick haben muss, sondern auch mal einen 180 Turn machen konnte.


----------



## Jor-El (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Anschaffung zusätzlicher Eingabegeräte für Star Citizen*

Ups, lösch mich, bitte.


----------



## IceyJones (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Anschaffung zusätzlicher Eingabegeräte für Star Citizen*



lol2k schrieb:


> Hast du zufällig noch den Link dazu?


 
https://forums.robertsspaceindustries.com/discussion/comment/1717492/#Comment_1717492

kann aber alles heissen


----------



## Caliosthro (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Anschaffung zusätzlicher Eingabegeräte für Star Citizen*

Schon älter, aber zumindest erinnere ich mich nicht als einziger, dass so etwas zumindest geplant war.
https://forums.robertsspaceindustries.com/discussion/comment/816765/#Comment_816765


----------



## lol2k (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Anschaffung zusätzlicher Eingabegeräte für Star Citizen*

@IceyJones & Caliosthro : Danke für den Link!

Also verstehe ich das nun richtig, dass CIG direkt keine herstellen wird (das wurde ja nun durch Jason Spangler dementiert), aber Chris nicht ausschließt, dass aufgrund der vielen Nachfragen ein Joystickhersteller ein Produkt - speziell für Star Citizen - konstruieren / labeln könnte (eventuell mit Lizenz von SC).
Man kennt das ja bereits von anderen Peripheriegeräten die speziell für StarCraft, Diablo oder Battlefield/COD gelabelt wurden - darunter verbirgt sich dann aber in der Regel stinknormale Hardware!




Jor-El schrieb:


> Ist aber nur der Stick. Ist dann eher ein HOS System.
> Hmm, das verstehe ich jetzt nicht mehr. Wird das bisherige System durch  das Kamera-System ersetzt oder gibt es nur zusätzliche Daten zur  genaueren Bestimmung der Position im Raum?
> Bisher war doch schon ein Headtracking-System verbaut. Fand es  eigentlich deshalb genial, weil man eben nicht ständig die Kamera im  Blick haben muss, sondern auch mal einen 180 Turn machen konnte.



Hab nie etwas anderes behauptet - es gibt ja auch Spieler die nur Joysticks kaufen/benutzen und den Throttle weglassen! 
Zu Oculus Rift. Das Gerät kam bislang ohne Kamera daher und hat seitliche sowie horizontale Kopfbewegungen erfasst und umgesetzt - dabei blieb dein Oberkörper im Spiel stehts "steif". Nun aber ist es auch möglich dass die Bewegung des Torsos miteinbezogen wird. Dadurch kann man sich ab sofort auch nach vorne oder hinten lehnen und Oculus Rift setzt dies im Spiel um. [Im verlinkten Video ab Minute 0:32]
Technik die begeistert! 

Zumal nun neben Oculus Rift weitere neuartige Geräte erscheinen werden um Virtual Reality auszubauen - 2014 wird wirklich spannend für Technikbegeisterte!


----------



## Caliosthro (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Anschaffung zusätzlicher Eingabegeräte für Star Citizen*



lol2k schrieb:


> ...aber Chris nicht ausschließt, dass aufgrund der vielen Nachfragen ein Joystickhersteller ein Produkt - speziell für Star Citizen - konstruieren / labeln könnte (eventuell mit Lizenz von SC)...


 
So hab ich das verstanden.
Wäre ja auch ausreichend...
Soviel gibt es ja beim Joystick nicht neu zu erfinden.
Eine Art Saitek x52 pro (oder wie der gleich heißt) im Stile einer Hornetsteuerung oder so...
Wäre schon hübsch...

Mein Mass Effect Mousepad hab ich auch nicht gebraucht.
War aber hübsch .-)

Edit:
Haben die Schiffe nicht meistens zwei Sticks an Stelle eines HOTAS Setups?
HABEN WILL!
http://cdn2.gamefront.com/wp-content/uploads/gallery/mekfu/mekfudisplayipad2-02-copy.jpg

Ansonsten scheint "Caballien" im SC-Forum sehr mit dem Thema vertraut zu sein.
https://forums.robertsspaceindustri...ficial-what-we-want-in-a-sc-controller-thread
Gleich im OP ist der Link zur großen Übersicht die auch von ihm ist.


----------



## lol2k (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Anschaffung zusätzlicher Eingabegeräte für Star Citizen*

Seit ein paar Stunden steht nun auch der Thrustmaster Warthog Flight Stick auf meinem Schreibtisch.
Eine Verarbeitungsqualität die seinesgleichen sucht, die Haptik der Tasten - einfach fantastisch! 
Throttle und Roll habe ich auf der Tatstaur liegen, alles andere liegt auf den frei konfigurierbaren Tasten des Sticks. 

Das beworbene T.A.R.G.E.T-Feature klingt auch interessant, mal sehen was sich da später noch für Star Citizen rausholen lässt.

"_Die Applikation erlaubt es,  Thrustmaster® Controller, inkl. dem HOTAS Warthog™, MFD Cougar, HOTAS  Cougar™, T.16000M und dem HOTAS Warthog™ Flight Stick optimal zu  konfigurieren, zu programmieren und zu testen. Drei unterschiedliche  Programmierstufen sind verfügbar: "Basic", um zu beginnen; "Advanced",  um fortgeschrittene Funktionen einzusetzen; "Script", um die volle  Leistung der Software auszuschöpfen. Dank der einfachen Drag&Drop  Konfigurationen lassen sich mit T.A.R.G.E.T mit wenigen Klicks  Programmkonfigurationen kreieren - ideal für Flugsimulations-Fans, egal  ob Fluganfänger oder virtuelles Flieger-Ass._"

Als jahrelanger Maus+Tastatur Nutzer hat man ja gewöhnlich nach tausenden Stunden mit seiner Hardware eine recht hohe Präzision erreicht. Mit dem Flightstick habe ich allerdings nach ein paar Runden Warthunder und Arma 3 zu spüren bekommen, wieviel Einarbeitungszeit nötig sein wird, um auch mit einem Joystick ähnlich präzise zielen zu können. Ich denke das wird sich der ein oder andere sicherlich leichter vorgestellt haben!
Hole ich sonst in einer Runde bei Warthunder per Maus und Tastatur 2-5 Flieger vom Himmel, waren es auch nach 3 Runden mit dem Stick .. 0! 
Bin dann mal weiter trainieren - bis zum DFM-Release im März/April habe ich ja noch Zeit..


----------



## Caliosthro (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Anschaffung zusätzlicher Eingabegeräte für Star Citizen*



lol2k schrieb:


> Throttle und Roll habe ich auf der Tatstaur liegen, alles andere liegt auf den frei konfigurierbaren Tasten des Sticks.


 
1. Schön zu wissen bei wem ich meine Fragen zum Schwein abladen kann 
2. Throttle und Roll auf Tastatur? Kapier ich nicht. Wofür nimmst.....aaahhhhhhh Moment....du hast das HOS stehen, dass T fehlt (noch?), richitg. Aber zum rollen...Als ich den Stick in der Hand hatte gab es eine Z-Achse. Oder ist die "nur" zum Verstellen des Winkels und nicht gefedert?

Edit:
Ganz vergessen...
NEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIID!


----------



## Jor-El (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Anschaffung zusätzlicher Eingabegeräte für Star Citizen*



Caliosthro schrieb:


> Aber zum rollen...Als ich den Stick in der Hand hatte gab es eine Z-Achse. Oder ist die "nur" zum Verstellen des Winkels und nicht gefedert?


Nicht sicher aber ich glaube er hat keine Pedale; von daher kann ich mir vorstellen, dass er zum Gieren den Stick nimmt und deshalb das Rollen auf die Tastatur gelegt hat.


----------



## IceyJones (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Anschaffung zusätzlicher Eingabegeräte für Star Citizen*

der warthog hat KEINE twist-achse....ohne pedale muss man daher improvisieren.....
für mich ist der warthog daher vom tisch. gerade in einer spacesim braucht man die drei hauptachsen in einer hand (sprich roll, yaw und pitch)...

und um die maus-spieler in sachen reaktionsweg auszustechen bleibt für mich im prinzip nur der X-65f von saitek mit force sensing.....keine wege=schnellere reaktion. und mit dem maus-stick am throttle-hebel kann man auch gleich gut strafen....leider im moment nirgends verfügbar


----------



## Caliosthro (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Anschaffung zusätzlicher Eingabegeräte für Star Citizen*

X-65f?!



Der ist ja noch teurer...

Wie soll ich das an meiner Frau vorbeischmuggeln?


----------



## Icedaft (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Anschaffung zusätzlicher Eingabegeräte für Star Citizen*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wer braucht von euch eigentlich einen Joystick-Test? Wir überlegen uns so was gerade.



Ich hätte da schon einen Kandidaten... Joystick Speed-Link Competition Pro USB Sports Tournament Edition USB PC Schwarz, Rot im Conrad Online Shop | 555486


----------



## lol2k (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Anschaffung zusätzlicher Eingabegeräte für Star Citizen*



IceyJones schrieb:


> der warthog hat KEINE twist-achse....ohne pedale muss man daher improvisieren.....



So ist es! Und ich frage mich ob Pedalen als weiteres, zusätzliches Eingabegerät überhaupt dabei hilfreich sein können, die Präzision einer Maus zu erreichen - oder in erster Linie einfach nur der Immersion dienen. 
Es ist wirklich verdammt hart zu treffen ohne Maus! Um das auszugleichen, müsste ich konsequenterweise nun noch einen Throttel bestellen, Pedalen nachkaufen...$ 
Wie gesagt - sobald die Hand am Joystick sitzt, steigt die Immersion um gefühlte 100%, aber irgendwann schielt man auch mal auf seine Stats und wenn man da mehr gewohnt ist (weil man jahrelang intensiv Maus und Tastatur genutzt hat) stimmt einen die Anschaffung nachdenklich.
Zum direkten Vergleich habe ich in Warthunder den Flightstick genutzt und danach direkt Maus und Tastatur - die Maus lässt sich blitzschnell auf einen Bereich pixelgenau platzieren, während man mit dem Stick bei unsanften Bewegungen eine Art "Übersteuerung" erzeugt, die man erstmal wieder ausgleich muss um sich dann auf das Ziel konzentrieren zu können.
Ich werde den Stick nun über das Wochenende ausgiebig testen und kommende Woche entscheiden ob der zurückgeht oder bleibt.

Chris Roberts hat Star Citizen stehts als eine SpaceSimulation vorgestellt, aber gleichzeitig betont, dass es keine Vor- oder Nachteile zwischen den Eingabegeräten geben wird - wie geht sowas? 
Eine Simulation bedingt für mich auch ungewöhnliche Eingabgeräte um all die Funktionen eines Schiffs überhaupt nutzen zu können, mindestens aber einen Fingerspagat deluxe wenn man sowas ernsthaft mit Maus und Tastatur fliegen möchte...


----------



## Caliosthro (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Anschaffung zusätzlicher Eingabegeräte für Star Citizen*

Darum warte ich zumindest erstmal das Dogfightingmodul ab.
Dann kann meine betagter und nicht mehr voll funktionsfähiger Logitech mal zeigen wie es sich besser spielt.
Da ich aber auch nicht beabsichtige mich auf das Kämpfen zu konzentrieren, kann ich mir schon vorstellen lieber einen Stick zu nehmen.

Den Spagat...
Den sollten sie imho lassen und sich auf Sticks konzentrieren.
Immersion, Immersion und dann fliege ich mit einer Maus?
Das passt irgendwie nicht und sieht für mich mehr danach aus, dass eine möglichst breite Masse angesprochen werden soll.
Na wir werden es sehen.

Aber Z-Achse ist für mich vermutlich ein Muss, da ich so schon immer gespielt habe, wenn es denn ging.


----------



## IceyJones (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Anschaffung zusätzlicher Eingabegeräte für Star Citizen*



> Es ist wirklich verdammt hart zu treffen ohne Maus!



übungssache. man wird zwar nicht ganz so genau wie mit maus, aber dafür kannst du viel leichter und dauerhafter komplexe manöver fliegen.....eine maus hat halt nur 2 achsen. punkt.
und genau deshalb nur sticks mit twist oder halt pedale. 

und da ich definitiv eine rift haben werde, kommt eh nur ein HOTAS-system in frage.....

ach...wären die doch schon damals zu XvT-Zeiten bezahlbar gewesen


----------



## Caliosthro (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Anschaffung zusätzlicher Eingabegeräte für Star Citizen*

Da haben wir das Thema wieder:
https://robertsspaceindustries.com/.../13493-Star-Citizen-Poll-What-s-Your-Joystick


----------



## Zsinj (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Anschaffung zusätzlicher Eingabegeräte für Star Citizen*

# Joystick
# Footboard _Wäre mal was neues _



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wer braucht von euch eigentlich einen Joystick-Test? Wir überlegen uns so was gerade.


Wäre ne gute Idee 
Aber bitte mit einer (langen) Liste kompatibler Spiele


----------



## rellikemmiT (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Anschaffung zusätzlicher Eingabegeräte für Star Citizen*

Also wenn das Spiel auch nur annähernd so gut wird wie viele es mittlerweile aufgrund dieses riesen-Hypes erwarten würde ich mir sicher auch nen Joystick dafür zulegen, allein schon wegen der Authentizität


----------



## Aldrearic (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Anschaffung zusätzlicher Eingabegeräte für Star Citizen*

Ich hatte mal n guten Joystick, ging aber nach mehreren Jahren kaputt und hab ihn dann nich mehr gebraucht.



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wer braucht von euch eigentlich einen Joystick-Test? Wir überlegen uns so was gerade.


 

hier  dann werd ichs mir erst recht überlegen einen neuen JS anzuschaffen für Star Citizen.


----------



## Icedaft (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Anschaffung zusätzlicher Eingabegeräte für Star Citizen*

Ich will immer noch den Competition Pro zurück...


----------



## lol2k (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Anschaffung zusätzlicher Eingabegeräte für Star Citizen*

In diesem Video werden 5 Sticks vorgestellt, die sich für Star Citizen eignen und alle Preislagen erfassen sollten. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k8MAVJiVyP4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## lol2k (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Anschaffung zusätzlicher Eingabegeräte für Star Citizen*

Sry für den Doppelpost, aber Chris Roberts hat in der aktuellen "10 for the Chairman"-Folge die Frage eines Users aufgegriffen, der sich nach - speziell für Star Citizen - ausgelegten HOTAS Systemen & Gamepads erkundigte. 
Nachfolgend die Antwort: (Ab Min. 20:12)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q4OB9Yfo-0Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kuhprah (5. März 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Anschaffung zusätzlicher Eingabegeräte für Star Citizen*

Wäre nicht das erste Mal dass ne Firma nen Stick produziert für ein Game. War bei Thrustmaster indirekt auch so.

 Okay, da war der Hauptgrund die Regierung und der zivile Ableger wurde dann halt auch zu Geld gemacht samt einem HOTAS, aber wenn das da geht, dann bei genug Marktpotenzial auch dort. Wobei das immer ne Preisfrage ist. Heutzutage will ja quasi jeder alles gratis haben können und ich denke mal nen HOTAS der auch was taugt geht nicht unter 200 - 250 Euro.. sieht man ja auch beim X-52.. der ist nett, aber im Grunde nur billige Plastik mit paar Knöpfen. Und das fühlt man halt dann auch.


----------



## lol2k (9. April 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Anschaffung zusätzlicher Eingabegeräte für Star Citizen*

Habe soeben beim Stöbern durch diverse Foren der RSI Seite einige interessante Antworten bezüglich der Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten von Maus sowie Joystick gefunden, die ich euch nicht vorenthalten möchte:

*Q:* Will players have the option to bind Pitch/Yaw/Roll to the mouse axis  instead, and simply hold down a button to put the mouse in "head  tracking" mode?
*A:* Yep!  There is a button to switch between ship control and head control.


*Q:* For mouse control, I have not seen it explicitly stated either way  whether SC will be using "follow the ball" (move the cursor on the  screen and the ship orients itself to follow that spot) or "virtual  joystick" (move the mouse left, ship turns left until you either  recenter or stop moving). Can you please clarify this? (and no, "We are  making all control types equally viable" is not an answer to my  question.  )
*A:*Currently the mouse  control mode is neither of the methods you described.  Pitch yaw and  roll is all keyboard driven, while the mouse simulates your head/eyes.   Since your class 2 and 4 mounts are tied to your eyes you get  orientation control with the keys and weapon aim control with the mouse.   This lets you easily track targets as they move around in relation to  your fixed forward cockpit view.                                 
*

Q:* Has it been decided yet what flight control options there will be at the time the DFM launches?
I  am really hoping for a method that gives greater freedom of control  than what we saw with the demo recently. Specifically, with my HOTAS I  am hoping for the following analog controls (scaling, not just two-state  digital):

1) Thrust (firing main rear thrusters when on thrust  forward, firing forward thrusters for breaking / reverse when on thrust  backward, and not firing any thrusters for forward / back movement -  just coasting - when on the neutral position)
2) Pitch up / down (firing front lower + rear upper thrusters to pitch up, and front upper + rear lower thrusters to pitch down)
3)  Roll left / right (firing right lower + left upper thrusters to roll  left, and right upper + left lower thrusters to roll right)
4) Rotate  left / right (firing front right + rear left thrusters to rotate left,  and front left + rear right thrusters to rotate right)
Slide 
5) Slide left / right (firing all right side thrusters to slide left, and all left side thrusters to slide right)
6) Slide up / down (firing all lower thrusters to slide up, and firing all upper thrusters to slide down)

I  know that it will likely require adding a 'module' to our ships in  order to get different flight control options, but please consider  something as detailed as the above as one option 
*
A:* I'm happy to report that we are fully supporting HOTAS setups (I know, I  did the X-65F default keybindings myself!) and that full newtonian  control is at least as detailed as what you described, although I cant  promise full analog control over every pitch and slide axis due to the  limitations of the controller.  Input mappings will be fully  customize-able though so if you don't like the way I set up the default  you'll be free to remap in any way you like 

Run on sentence?  Run on sentence.

Quelle


----------



## IceyJones (10. April 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Anschaffung zusätzlicher Eingabegeräte für Star Citizen*



> Q: For mouse control, I have not seen it explicitly stated either way whether SC will be using "follow the ball" (move the cursor on the screen and the ship orients itself to follow that spot) or "virtual joystick" (move the mouse left, ship turns left until you either recenter or stop moving). Can you please clarify this? (and no, "We are making all control types equally viable" is not an answer to my question. )
> A:Currently the mouse control mode is neither of the methods you described. Pitch yaw and roll is all keyboard driven, while the mouse simulates your head/eyes. Since your class 2 and 4 mounts are tied to your eyes you get orientation control with the keys and weapon aim control with the mouse. This lets you easily track targets as they move around in relation to your fixed forward cockpit view.



ich muss kotzen! damit haben alle maus-spieler einen nicht einzuholenden aim-vorteil bzw wird der eh schon vorhandene vorteil noch verstärkt......virtual joystick ist die einzig faire option. also doch nur freelancer mit netter grafik........


----------



## lol2k (10. April 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Anschaffung zusätzlicher Eingabegeräte für Star Citizen*



IceyJones schrieb:


> [...].virtual joystick ist die einzig faire option. also doch nur freelancer mit netter grafik...


 
Habe weitere Informationen zu diesem Thema ausgegraben...


*Q:* I have some concern regarding people using different methods to control  their ships, joystick, mouse and keyboard, console controller etc. How  will these be balanced? For example, while I was playing War Thunder I  used an xbox 360 controller, as I thought that would make me more  accurate, and I struggled, as all the other players used mouse and  keyboard, they only had to aim in my direction and the plane would  adjust itself. Does Star Citizen work in a similar fashion?
*A:* We will not be supporting the "auto-targeting" that you are describing.  Each controller type will not have any different functionality on the  gameplay code side. The advantages of each controller type will be  limited to the players skill with the controller and the inherent  advantages of the controller type. I.E. there are more buttons on a  joystick than a gamepad.

It will be up to the users to use  whatever control scheme they want and the matchmaking system will match  you with players who have similar skill ratings so you shouldn't ever  find yourself getting completely pwnd.

[27.02.14 / Quelle]

*
Q:* Edited to clarify after very closely re-watching the DF demo video.
[...]
Do  the class 2 weapons (maybe others as well?) follow the mouselook?  It  kinda looked that way in the DF demo.  I'm hoping the answer is no  because that opens up the possibility of a mouse providing an advantage  over all other control devices again.
If this is the way it works  how would a joystick/HOTAS user get the same function with the same  level of control?  Zero-order aim control in any form is really bad news  for joystick players.  A joystick simply can not compete with  mouse-aim.  I am prepared to delve much deeper into this subject if it  will help, I was educated myself over the past couple of months by a SC  backer who has an excellent understanding of these things.  
*A:* We are currently working on balancing the mouselook driving turrets on  the Hornet. It currently does gimbal your gimbal-able guns.

[28.02.14 / Quelle]


*Q:* Hi not sure if this was answered but I just had a couple questions. I've  been flying for years and right now i'm playing Planetside 2 atm and I  wanted to know if the flight controls will be similar (if not am I able  to customize for that sort of play style) for example being able to roll  while moving your mouse left or right and yawing with "A" and "D".

Also  when dogfighting will you be able to turn around, and hover fight an  opponent like strafing side to side, ascending and descending, thrust  over them and such, instead of doing the traditional dogfighting  maneuvers like immelmans, high and low yoyo's in order to get behind  them etc. etc.. the only reason im asking this is because it seems that  you can since alot of the ships have thrusters in certain places that  promotes hovering.
*A:* At the moment (and subject to change), our mouse and keyboard flight  controls are like a modified Freelancer setup, where the mouse is a  virtual joystck controlling yaw and pitch, while WASD control roll and  thrust. I personally play around with controls constantly and further  bound thrust to mouse side buttons and roll to foot pedals, but that's  just me.

As to the second part, yes. You will be able to enter  what I think we're currently calling "strafe mode", where your  rotational controls are still neutralized when released but you can  freely alter your translational vector along three axes.      

[05.03.14 / Quelle]

*
Q:* I have no idea what half the stuff you guys talk about in here means, so lets put this simple and easy:

Will  I be able to fly in the same manner as I do in Freelancer, with mouse  and keys?  is it the same or something weird?  Love the game, but Im  really not at all interested in going to flight school to play a game.

*A:* Virtual joystick for mouse was the control mode in Freelancer that I think you are referring to. The answer is yes.

[19.03.14 / Quelle]

*
Q:* "Hi  This is my first post at forums so... I'll be clear.
It's a HOTAS really necessary due to fly correctly?
I mean, with a Joystick and the keyboard I will be fine? Or its better with a HOTAS?"

*A:* "No, HOTAS isn't required to be effective. Most of the time I am just using keyboard and mouse, but that is just what I prefer."

[20.03.14 / Quelle]


----------



## wastel (10. April 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Anschaffung zusätzlicher Eingabegeräte für Star Citizen*

Oh weh...ich befürchte das schlimmste und schließe mich 100%ig IceyJones Meinung an.

Das ist der Tod der Weltraumsimulation SC...heraus kommt ein Ballerspiel mit guter Grafik.

Maus war bisher in jedem "Flugspiel" das ich kenne viel präziser als das beste Stick/HOTAS setup. 
Und wenn ich CR schon mit nem Gamepad fliegen seh..dann kann er seinen ganze Werbetrommel um
den z.b X-5 sich in seinen A..... schieben.

Bin gerade vom absoluten SC Fan in ein bodenloses Loch gefallen  

Maus muss raus!


----------



## Goyoma (10. April 2014)

Schmidde schrieb:


> Joystick hab ich schon (Thrustmaster HOTAS Warthog  ), Footboard brauch ich, zumindest für SC, nicht. Ich sitz ja schließlich die meiste Zeit im Cockpit.
> 
> Eine VR Brille würde noch in Frage kommen, hab so n Ding aber leider noch nie getestet.



Danke das du mich auf das Hotas gebracht hast. Sieht sehr schick aus, werde es mir an Weihnachten warscheinlich kaufen, muss aber sparen!


----------



## Bumblebee (10. April 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Anschaffung zusätzlicher Eingabegeräte für Star Citizen*

Ja, das tönt beunruhigend

Bleibt zu hoffen, dass 

- zumindest kein Nachteil aus Joystick/HOTAS entsteht
- die Tatsache, dass viele "alte" Wing-Commander zu den Backern gehören ein entsprechender *STURM* losbricht falls es (zu) sehr in die falsche Richtung geht


----------



## lol2k (11. April 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Anschaffung zusätzlicher Eingabegeräte für Star Citizen*

Saitek "X52 PRO" vs. CH "F-16 Combatstick"  
(Spiel: Elite Dangerous)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ceOdOytgT64


----------



## FortuneHunter (11. April 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Anschaffung zusätzlicher Eingabegeräte für Star Citizen*

Ich habe mir den X52 Pro bestellt.

Da ich ihn für Eliteangerous sowieso brauche, kommt er in den beiden Spielen zum Einsatz.

Bei Eliteangerous reißt du mit der Maus so ziemlich gar nichts, da Du hier wirklich eine Simulation vorliegen hast.

Ich hoffe bei Star Citizen auf ein ähnliches System.

Wenn mir das DFM vorliegt werde ich mal einen Vergleich zwischen den beiden machen und hier ins Form stellen.


----------



## wastel (11. April 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Anschaffung zusätzlicher Eingabegeräte für Star Citizen*

Ich hab Angst wenn ich sehen, dass in 100% aller Videos aus dem Studios die Jungs beim Doghfighter einen Xbox der sonst was Controller oder ne Maus nehmen.
Ich sehe niemanden mit Stick fliegen. Der wird nurmal für "Werbevideos" hingestellt.

Ich fliege seit 1997 Online Flugsims und mit etwas Übung war man mit der Maus beim "Gunnery" (alles was mit zielen und schiesen zu tun hat) westenlich präziser als mit irgendeinem Joystick. Flugmanöver selbst waren mit Stick immer besser auszuführen. Wobei man hier mit der Maus auch sehr gute Erfolge erzielen kann.

Bin leider momentan extrem besorgt dass der space Teil von SC wirklich nur ein Weltraumshooter wird, mit simpler Steuerung und einem so Zeug wie Schub und Manövrierdüsen nur Komplexität vorgaukeln soll. Eyecandy statt Realismus und Physik. 

Warten wir mal auf das DFM. Mache mir keine sorgen um die Grafik und das Gameplay von SC..nur um die Steuerung. Leider gibts zu viel Controller und Maus Kids dort draussen die denken dass Mausfliegen in BF etwas mit Realismus zu tun hat.

Gruss
Wastel


----------



## orca113 (11. April 2014)

Ich fänd nen Joypad Joystick Test mal ganz gut


----------



## lol2k (11. April 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Anschaffung zusätzlicher Eingabegeräte für Star Citizen*



wastel schrieb:


> Ich hab Angst wenn ich sehen, dass in 100% aller Videos aus dem Studios die Jungs beim Doghfighter einen Xbox der sonst was Controller oder ne Maus nehmen.
> Ich sehe niemanden mit Stick fliegen. Der wird nurmal für "Werbevideos" hingestellt.
> [...]


 
Ich könnte mir vorstellen dass XBox Controller und Maus sich eher für eine Präsentation eignen, da diese Eingabegeräte auf der Bühne einfach leichter und schneller zugänglich sind.
Für die Joystickunterstützung der verschiedenen Hersteller (Thrustmaster, Saitek, CH, Logitech etc.) werden z.Z. erst Profile erstellt, daher vermute ich mal dass die Implementierung dieser - ähnlich wie Oculus Rift (die man während der Präsentation auch kein einziges mal gesehen hat) - noch nicht vollständig abgeschlossen ist. 
In 2 - 4 Wochen können wir uns ja bereits selbst einen Eindruck verschaffen. Allerdings zählt Geduld nicht gerade zu meinen Stärken wenn es schon zum Greifen nah ist. 




FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Wenn mir das DFM vorliegt werde ich mal einen Vergleich zwischen den beiden machen und hier ins Form stellen.



Super Idee!


----------



## wastel (11. April 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Anschaffung zusätzlicher Eingabegeräte für Star Citizen*

@lol2k

ich spreche nicht von Bühnenpräsentationen sondern von den Videos aus den Entwicklerstudios (Wimgmans usw).
Dort wurde in letzter Zeit oft gezeigt wie sie DFM testen..und soviel ich weis..KEINER nutzte einen joystick ..
viele gamepad und maus.
Vieleicht sollten wir CR vorschlagen, dass all seine Schiffe umgebaut werden. Die bekommen keinen Sidestick mehr
ins Cockpit, sondern aus Mousepad oder nen Game Controller...

ich bin ja auch begeistert über das Game (bisher) aber was ich in sachen Steuerung sah und gelesen hab..ist halt nicht meine Vorstellugn einer Spacesim. 

Ich hoffe einfach mal weiter...


----------



## FortuneHunter (11. April 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Anschaffung zusätzlicher Eingabegeräte für Star Citizen*



wastel schrieb:


> @lol2k
> 
> ich spreche nicht von Bühnenpräsentationen sondern von den Videos aus den Entwicklerstudios (Wimgmans usw).
> Dort wurde in letzter Zeit oft gezeigt wie sie DFM testen..und soviel ich weis..KEINER nutzte einen joystick ..
> ...


 
Ich würde das nichts so schwarz sehen. Schließlich entwickeln sie das Spiel und spielen es nur um etwas zu testen.
Wenn du mal eine HOTAS neben der Tastatur stehen gehabt hast, dann weißt du, dass die Dinger nur im Weg sind wenn du arbeiten willst. 
Also außer in bestimmten Räumen, die vordringlich zum Gamen und präsentieren gedacht sind, wirst du keine HOTAS auf den Schreibtischen finden.


----------



## IceyJones (11. April 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Anschaffung zusätzlicher Eingabegeräte für Star Citizen*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lol2k (12. April 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Anschaffung zusätzlicher Eingabegeräte für Star Citizen*

DFM control scheme [Xbox 360 Controller]


----------



## lol2k (23. April 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Anschaffung zusätzlicher Eingabegeräte für Star Citizen*

In der aktuellen _10 for the Chairman_ Folge taucht mal wieder eine Frage zur Steuerung und zum Dual Joystick Setup auf:

"_Will we be able to directly control the translative moevements (elevation, strafe) as well as Pitch/Roll/Yaw, accel/decal? Will we have 6DoF, independent of fly by wire being active or not? Would a dual joystick setup be possible and configurable for this freedom of movement?_"​(Ab Min. 06:10)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vRR1eIGnT04#t=06m10s 




Darüber hinaus hat 'Rock, Paper, Shotgun' im Bezug auf '_Elite: Dangerous_' drei Flight Sticks miteinander verglichen. Mit dabei sind:
- Saitek X52 Pro
- Logitech Extreme 3D Pro
- Speedlink Black Widow

A Clash Of Shafts: Three Flight Sticks Compared | Rock, Paper, Shotgun


----------



## RommanDanzer (29. April 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Anschaffung zusätzlicher Eingabegeräte für Star Citizen*

Ja gut bei all eurern berechtigten Befürchtungen die ich teilen kann, muss ich sagen, das CR mit seinem Spiel ein fundamentales erklärungsproblem haben wird das schwierig sein wird zu lösen:

Würde man ein Raumschiff wie die Hornet mit vorne einem beweglichen Turret (Geschützturm) tatsächlich bauen würde doch konsequent authentisch die Steuerung des Turrets gekoppelt werden mit den Augen des Piloten über dem Helm. Diese Technologie wäre doch gar kein Problem. Alles andere wäre doch in der Situation (ein-mann-raumschiff) nicht authentisch. Die turret steuerung wäre doch niemals per hand oder sonstwie erfolgen (computer-steuerung mal jetzt komplett außen vor).

Wie sollte also eine echte Hornet-"simulations-steuerung" sein? Per HOTAS würde man das Flug-Gerät steuern und wie dann die Augen des Piloten (sprich Turret)? ....... die steuerung mit der Maus oder sowas liegt dann doch sehr nahe.

Hier läuft meiner Meinung nach CR und CIG in ein echtes Problem hinein - eine "zweite Weltkriegs" sim-dogfighting kann doch  bei dieser Kombination (Hornet mit bewegelichem Turret und zukunfts Technologie) niemals aufkommen? Eine irgendwie geartete direkt-steuerung (sprich z.B. mit der Maus) / zielen des Turrets ist eigentlich zwingend....

Das dass dann aber für die HOTAS sim spieler zuwider laufen wird ist mir klar. SC ist eben KEINE WW2 technologie!!..... wie man das endgültig lösen will ist mir im moment ein Rätsel.

Romdanzer


----------



## IceyJones (29. April 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Anschaffung zusätzlicher Eingabegeräte für Star Citizen*



RommanDanzer schrieb:


> Ja gut bei all eurern berechtigten Befürchtungen die ich teilen kann, muss ich sagen, das CR mit seinem Spiel ein fundamentales erklärungsproblem haben wird das schwierig sein wird zu lösen:
> 
> Würde man ein Raumschiff wie die Hornet mit vorne einem beweglichen Turret (Geschützturm) tatsächlich bauen würde doch konsequent authentisch die Steuerung des Turrets gekoppelt werden mit den Augen des Piloten über dem Helm. Diese Technologie wäre doch gar kein Problem. Alles andere wäre doch in der Situation (ein-mann-raumschiff) nicht authentisch. Die turret steuerung wäre doch niemals per hand oder sonstwie erfolgen (computer-steuerung mal jetzt komplett außen vor).
> 
> ...


 
sorry....aber entweder lösbar per trackIR oder mit ner rift......
wer sowas nicht hat, kauft sich halt ein HOTAS mit einem maus-pinüppel und steuert das turret mit dem daumen am throttle-stick. z.b. alle saitek hotas haben das....
und genauso ist es auch vorgesehen

da ich beides haben werde (rift und hotas) werde ich mir aber die strafe-thruster auf den maus-popel legen


----------



## RommanDanzer (29. April 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Anschaffung zusätzlicher Eingabegeräte für Star Citizen*



> aber entweder lösbar per trackIR oder mit ner rift......
> wer sowas nicht hat, kauft sich halt ein HOTAS mit einem maus-pinüppel und steuert das turret mit dem daumen am throttle-stick. z.b. alle saitek hotas haben das....
> und genauso ist es auch vorgesehen



ok für mich und dich - ich werde mir wahrscheinlich auch ein "SC" (wenn es den mal gibt) HOTAS kaufen (im moment habe ich "nur" ein Joystick) - aber andererseits muss man nunmal sagen, dass man eigentlich nicht irgendwelche Hardware in dieser Hinsicht vorschreiben kann, so wünschenswert einfach das für dich erscheint.

Die Frage die sich stellt ist was machen all die Spieler die solche Hardware nicht haben? Wie steuern die das? CIG muss solche Fragen nunmal konkret beantworten; ein "entweder du hast es oder du kannst die Funktion gar nicht benutzen" ist nicht wirklich akzeptabel. CIG muss als Firma alle bedienen und nicht eine irgendwie geartete Auswahl an spielern.


----------



## IceyJones (29. April 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Anschaffung zusätzlicher Eingabegeräte für Star Citizen*



RommanDanzer schrieb:


> ok für mich und dich - ich werde mir wahrscheinlich auch ein "SC" (wenn es den mal gibt) HOTAS kaufen (im moment habe ich "nur" ein Joystick) - aber andererseits muss man nunmal sagen, dass man eigentlich nicht irgendwelche Hardware in dieser Hinsicht vorschreiben kann, so wünschenswert einfach das für dich erscheint.
> 
> Die Frage die sich stellt ist was machen all die Spieler die solche Hardware nicht haben? Wie steuern die das? CIG muss solche Fragen nunmal konkret beantworten; ein "entweder du hast es oder du kannst die Funktion gar nicht benutzen" ist nicht wirklich akzeptabel. CIG muss als Firma alle bedienen und nicht eine irgendwie geartete Auswahl an spielern.


 
und genau hier biste geschnitten. chris macht das spiel so, wie ihm es gefällt. high end! ohne limits! 
wer weder hotas noch trackIR hat, muss es halt per maus machen


----------



## RommanDanzer (29. April 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Anschaffung zusätzlicher Eingabegeräte für Star Citizen*



> und genau hier biste geschnitten. chris macht das spiel so, wie ihm es gefällt. high end! ohne limits!



Das Finde ich ja auch to Toll an SC und deswegen bin ich ein Backer seit August 2013...wie gesagt, ich werde mir wahrscheinlich einiges an Hardware einkaufen müssen 



> wer weder hotas noch trackIR hat, muss es halt per maus machen



Wobei du dann aber hier wieder in genau die Frage läuft´s womit ich angefangen habe - was heißt konkret für dich "....per maus machen"??????? Also doch wie ich gesagt habe? Du siehst am Ende ist es dann doch schwierig und nicht so einfach zu beantworten. Das DFM wird nämlich meiner Meinung nach ganz groß dazu benutzt werden müssen diese ganz spezifischen Fragen beantworten zu können bzw. zu balancen. Eine vorab schlußfolgerung ist also meiner Meinung nach vollkommen zwecklos. Jeder spieler wird die verschiedenen Steuerungsmöglichkeiten miteinander vergleichen können. Dannach können wir dann flamen..... Ich kann schon jetzt die Flame-wars auf den CIG-forums ob dieser Sache vor meinen Augen lesen...... ;-P


----------



## IceyJones (29. April 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Anschaffung zusätzlicher Eingabegeräte für Star Citizen*

ein dev hat gesagt, wer mit maus und tastatur fliegt, steuert mit der maus seine geschütze/seine sicht, NICHT den flieger. der wird dann komplett per tastatur gesteuert!
wenn du einen flieger nur mit festen geschützen hast, macht das dann aber natürlich keinen sinn. hier wird dann wohl eher mit maus geflogen.


----------



## RommanDanzer (29. April 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Anschaffung zusätzlicher Eingabegeräte für Star Citizen*



> ein dev hat gesagt, wer mit maus und tastatur fliegt, steuert mit der maus seine geschütze/seine sicht, NICHT den flieger. der wird dann komplett per tastatur gesteuert!
> wenn du einen flieger nur mit festen geschützen hast, macht das dann aber natürlich keinen sinn. hier wird dann wohl eher mit maus geflogen.



Und somit haben wir dann doch ALLE Möglichkeiten auf dem Tisch:

1) HOTAS, Joystick, etc... steuerung
2) Fluggerät Tastatur steuerung
3) Fluggerät Maus steuerung
4) Sicht/Turrent steuerung mit der Maus
5) Sicht/Turrent Track IR steuerung

(+ irgendwas was ich vergessen habe)

Und natürlich kann man dann in den Einstellungskonfigurationen des Spiels alles beliebig miteinander kombinieren???? (Rhetorische Frage).... Das wird eine Balancing herausforderung!


----------



## IceyJones (29. April 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Anschaffung zusätzlicher Eingabegeräte für Star Citizen*

natürlich wird das eine herausforderung
deshalb gibts auch schon viele riesiege threads zum balancing von maus und joystick, wo sich alle an die gurgel gehen


----------



## IceyJones (29. April 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Anschaffung zusätzlicher Eingabegeräte für Star Citizen*

ALARM!

das x-55 ist seit heute in GERINGER stückzahl bei einigen händlern verfügbar! ich hab direkt eines ergattern können.
das x65f ist leider nicht verfügbar....und es ist fraglich, obs das nochmal wird ......aber was ich hab das hab ich


----------



## McRoll (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Anschaffung zusätzlicher Eingabegeräte für Star Citizen*

Solangs nicht wie bei Warthunder gelöst wird, wo alle Flighstickuser die Arschkarte haben, solls mir recht sein. Ich warte schon Ewigkeiten auf den Tag an dem ich tatsächlich mal einen Vorteil mit einem dedizierten Eingabegerät habe, für das ich 150€ (X52) + nochmal so viel für TrackIR ausgegeben hab. Dazu muss man noch üben, um das Fluggerät ohne Flughilfen gut beherrschen zu können. 

Dass man dann tatsächlich sogar einen Vorteil gegenüber dem Casual - Mausspieler erwarten darf, unerhört sowas. Wenn ich sowas ins Warthunder - Forum schreibe, steinigen mich die Noobs.


----------



## Gummert (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Anschaffung zusätzlicher Eingabegeräte für Star Citizen*

Ich würde wenn, ohnehin ne Sammelbestellung direkt beim Hersteller - Thrustmaster - machen. Kommt eindeutig billiger für alle ( 200€ statt 300 ).... nur der es eben macht, hat nen Haufen Arbeit.


----------



## lol2k (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Anschaffung zusätzlicher Eingabegeräte für Star Citizen*

Muss hier einfach rein! 

Modifizierter Bürostuhl à la Star Citizen:
https://imgur.com/a/reenB/noscript


----------



## Gummert (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Anschaffung zusätzlicher Eingabegeräte für Star Citizen*

Die Idee ist genial und dazu einfach. Teuer ebenfalls nicht.

Allerdings würde ich an der Stange die nach oben gerichtet ist, nen paar Löcher rein machen, und ne kleinere dünnere Stange durch stecken. so kann man das ganze noch in der höhe verstellen - und nen kleines Gelenk unterm Sitz, damit man es verschieben kann.


Besorg mir aber von nem Stützpunkt nen Sitz aus ner BOEING die haben ne Aussparung fürn Knüppel und sind ******* bequem 

http://abload.de/img/seatsyafsrz1.jpg


----------



## lol2k (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Anschaffung zusätzlicher Eingabegeräte für Star Citizen*

Wer noch nach einem Layout für seinen Stick, Pedal, Throttle sucht, dem sei nachfolgender Thread ans Herz gelegt:

https://forums.robertsspaceindustries.com/discussion/110454/actionmap-and-controller-mapping/p1

Dort finden sich unter anderem Layouts für:


CH Products
Logitech
Microsoft
Saitek
Thrustmaster


----------



## lol2k (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Umfrage] Anschaffung zusätzlicher Eingabegeräte für Star Citizen*

Moin moin! 
Auf der CIG-Homepage wurde heute eine Umfrage zum Thema HOTAS eröffnet. Schon seit längerem ist bekannt, dass Sandi Gardiner mit Herstellern wie Logitech, Saitek etc. in Verhandlung steht um ein Star Citizen HOTAS-System auf den Markt zu bringen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> *Greetings Citizens,*
> 
> As you know, we have been working with  manufacturers to create a Star Citizen joystick. The process is going  well and now we’d like to collect some data for their development team.  And our philosophy is: it’s better to just ask backers outright what  they’re interested in… so please fill out the poll below.
> 
> We would also like to encourage you to post any thoughts not covered by the poll questions in the comments below. Tell us what YOU want to see in a Star Citizen joystick!



Die Fragen:


*How do you currently play Arena Commander?
* 
* Are you planning to upgrade your peripheral before Star Citizen launches? 
* 
* What Star Citizen peripheral would you most like to see us develop?
* 
* What do you think is most important for a custom Star Citizen controller?
* 
* What would you expect to pay for a high quality Star Citizen HOTAS setup?* 

*Hier geht es zur Umfrage!*



Wer sich abseits des geplanten HOTAS-Systems für eigenwillige Designs einiger SC-Fans interessiert, ist mit nachfolgendem Link sehr gut geraten:
https://robertsspaceindustries.com/.../14341-Fan-Spotlight-Flight-Controls-Volume-2

Sollte sich jnd. gar nicht mehr gedulden können und im Bezug auf das kommende Weihnachtsfest selbst beschenken wollen, dem lege ich folgendes Video an´s Herz;




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n4ZQNTY6U_E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Und zu guter Letzt:

Logitech 3D PRO Deadzone fix 
X55 HOTAS Analog Stick Mod 

Grüße lol2k


----------



## lol2k (18. August 2016)

*AW: [Umfrage] Anschaffung zusätzlicher Eingabegeräte für Star Citizen*

Sicherlich für den ein oder anderen Star Citizen Joystick-Nutzer interessant.
Unterstützt werden: CH Products, Logitech, Saitek, Thrustmaster and VKB.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TAEO5w81rVE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Weitere Informationen unter: HOTAS / Joystick Table Mount - Monster Tech


----------



## P2063 (18. August 2016)

*AW: [Umfrage] Anschaffung zusätzlicher Eingabegeräte für Star Citizen*

was wurde eigentlich aus den SC gelabelten Eingabegeräten? Davon hat man seit dem Mockup der letztes Jahr auf der Gamescom vorgestellt wurde lange nichts neues gehört.


----------



## lol2k (18. August 2016)

*AW: [Umfrage] Anschaffung zusätzlicher Eingabegeräte für Star Citizen*

Der letzte Stand (03.06.16) zum Saitek HOTAS war: Sie evaluieren den Prototypen.

(ab Minute 39:54)
Reverse the Verse: June 3rd, 2016 - YouTube


----------



## chenjung (21. Dezember 2018)

*AW: [Umfrage] Anschaffung zusätzlicher Eingabegeräte für Star Citizen*

Kann SC schon VR?

Denn meine Vive wartet schon und kann eingesetzt werden


----------



## e_r_n_i_e (21. Dezember 2018)

*AW: [Umfrage] Anschaffung zusätzlicher Eingabegeräte für Star Citizen*

Ich warte auch schon sehnsüchtig auf VR-Support. Will fast nix mehr ohne VR zocken. Aber vermutlich wird das bei SC noch eine ganze Weile dauern.

Ein bisschen skeptisch bin ich, ob CIG bei ihrer ganzen Animations-Friemelei wirklich VR noch im Hinterkopf haben. Aktuell wird ja bei den meisten Dingen, wie Gegenstände nehmen, Waffen nachladen, Cockpit bedienen, Emotes, usw. eine Animation abgespult. Vieles davon ist in VR komplett unnötig, da man das einfach mit vernünftigem Handtracking erledigen kann. Deshalb weiß ich nicht, was da CIG bzgl. VR-Unterstützung wirklich angedacht hat.
Fakt ist, ich würde wahnsinnig gerne schon jetzt Lorville & co in VR durchwandern. Die Immersion wäre wohl der absolute Hammer.


----------



## P2063 (4. Januar 2019)

*AW: [Umfrage] Anschaffung zusätzlicher Eingabegeräte für Star Citizen*



e_r_n_i_e schrieb:


> Ein bisschen skeptisch bin ich, ob CIG bei ihrer ganzen Animations-Friemelei wirklich VR noch im Hinterkopf haben. Aktuell wird ja bei den meisten Dingen, wie Gegenstände nehmen, Waffen nachladen, Cockpit bedienen, Emotes, usw. eine Animation abgespult. Vieles davon ist in VR komplett unnötig, da man das einfach mit vernünftigem Handtracking erledigen kann.



grade diese Detailverliebtheit in den Animationen wird meiner Meinung nach vieles in VR überhaupt erst möglich, bzw realistisch und weniger "uncanny" machen. Eine VR Umgebung sieht heute so aus, dass man irgendwelche Zeigegeräte vor sich in der Luft schweben hat. SC ist das erste Spiel, das tatsächlich aus Rendersicht alle Spieleranimationen physisch korrekt darstellt, also eben nicht einfach eine Waffenanimation ins Bild rendert die dann hoffentlich zum Kameraoffset über dem Avatar passt, sondern die Kamera ist da wo die Augen wären, das HUD ist da wo es im Helm in eingeblendet vor einem schweben würde und die Gliedmaßen halten eine Waffe (oder Kaffeebecher etc) da hin, wo man sie auch in der echten Welt halten würde und es gibt auch keine Trennung zwischen eigensicht-animation und fremadansicht-animation. Es gibt in einem VR-Citizen schlicht keinen Grund mehr, irgendwelche Geisterhände oder Pointer zu faken.


----------



## e_r_n_i_e (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: [Umfrage] Anschaffung zusätzlicher Eingabegeräte für Star Citizen*



P2063 schrieb:


> grade diese Detailverliebtheit in den Animationen wird meiner Meinung nach vieles in VR überhaupt erst möglich, bzw realistisch und weniger "uncanny" machen. Eine VR Umgebung sieht heute so aus, dass man irgendwelche Zeigegeräte vor sich in der Luft schweben hat. SC ist das erste Spiel, das tatsächlich aus Rendersicht alle Spieleranimationen physisch korrekt darstellt...
> 
> ... es gibt auch keine Trennung zwischen eigensicht-animation und fremadansicht-animation.


Mir ist durchaus bekannt, dass in SC die Animationen in 1st-person und 3rd-person identisch sind. Nur in VR bräuchte man diese "vorgefertigten" Animationen gar nicht, da man das Waffe halten, Waffe wegstecken, Zielen, Nachladen in VR ja selbst macht. Beispielsweise so wie hier. Spielt man in VR hingegen vordefinierte Handanimationen ab (welche z.B. durch einen Knopfdruck ausgelöst werden), führt das eher zu einem Immersionsbruch, weil die virtuellen Hände was anderes machen als die realen Hände.


----------



## RyzA (11. Januar 2019)

*AW: [Umfrage] Anschaffung zusätzlicher Eingabegeräte für Star Citizen*

Wenn dann kann ich mir einen Joystick bzw Flightstick gut vorstellen. Wie in alten Zeiten.
Ein VR Headset kommt für mich nicht in Frage. Ich habe ja einen Monitor den ich nutzen will und die gewöhnliche 3D Grafik reicht mir.
Außerdem sind die HW Anforderungen dann damit  ja noch höher.


----------

